# Quick, quick: Are eggplants still okay to eat when they've turned brown?



## snoozy

I' started the most ambrosial eggplant dish, only to find that the eggplant is turning brown inside, dang it! It is still firm and smells like a normal eggplant -- is it still safe/good to eat? I've turned off the frying pan, but I had my heart set on eggplant caponata tonight...


----------



## snoozy

But I don't mean when they're scooked -- I mean when you cut it open and instead of all cream/lt green flesh it is mottled with brown. Is it still okay?


----------



## OD

They are like apples & potatoes, they turn dark when they are exposed to air. If you want to keep them from turning dark, you can slice them into salty water until you are ready to cook them.


----------



## snoozy

Well, okay, guys. I will leave you with this recipe in case I kick the bucket after consuming this: 

Eggplant Caponata

Fry 1 lg chopt onion, 3T pine nuts, 3T currants (or raisins), & 1T chili flakes in 1/2 c extra virgin olive oil until softened. Add 4 c eggplant in 1/2" dice, 2T sugar, 1t cinnamon, 1t unweetened cocoa (I don't like chocolate so I use Postum!.) Stir for awhile, then add 2t fresh or 1/2t dried thyme, 1/4c tomato sauce, 1/3c balsamic vinegar. Simmer till done. Remove from heat and add 1/3c minced fresh mint. (Ya gotta have the mint - it combines with the cinnamon and really makes this dish!) Serve warm or cold on crostini, tortilla chips, crackers, pasta....it keeps a long time, too!!


----------



## Fire-Man

snoozy said:


> I' started the most ambrosial eggplant dish, only to find that the eggplant is turning brown inside, dang it! It is still firm and smells like a normal eggplant -- is it still safe/good to eat? I've turned off the frying pan, but I had my heart set on eggplant caponata tonight...




Hmmmmm--------All my eggplant has a brown look---mingled inside when I cut it-------------------Not a Mushy feeling mess-------but firm as normal just brown mingled with the other color-----------probably a type you are not used to-----------if mine wasn't brown I would feel something was wrong------------Its good------Eat to your Hearts content!! Randy


----------



## snoozy

We must not get fully ripe ones up here then. It turned out great, and I am still alive to tell the tale. Had it on couscous... If you like eggplant -- and even if you don't -- give this recipe a try! :clap:


----------



## FolioMark

Even if the eggplant was a bit bad, just cut out the bad spots and make babaganoush or marinated eggplant salad. Have you ever taken an eggplant sliced it in half, scooped out the seeds and stuffed it with spicey sausage with a bit of provolone cheese on top and baked it all in the oven? HMMMMMMM HMMMMMMMM


----------



## diane

". Have you ever taken an eggplant sliced it in half, scooped out the seeds and stuffed it with spicey sausage with a bit of provolone cheese on top and baked it all in the oven? HMMMMMMM HMMMMMMMM"

No, but I am certainly going to try it. I have a bumper crop of eggplant this year. Post your recipes PLEASE!! :cowboy:


----------



## FolioMark

Diane that was the recipe  Just take the eggplant and slice it in half the long way. I slice a bit off the round side so it sits flat on a baking sheet or in a roasting pan. Scoop out the seeds and some of the interior flesh to make a hollow and stuff that with a big mound of hot italian sausage meat. Drizzle on a bit of olive oil and bake it in the oven until the meat is cooked and the eggplant is tender. maybe 30 minutes in a hot oven. I put a bit of provolone or mozzarella on top to melt toward the end.

You can also stuff it with bread stuffing mixed with crab meat or oysters and bake it the same way. No cheese on it though not with fish or seafood ...uck.....but mighty fine eating. You can even use cheap stove top stuffing mix if you doctor it a bit.


----------



## diane

:hand: I kind of knew that was your recipe FoliMark........sounds really yummy and I am planning on trying it tomorrow night. I was hoping that others who had egg plant recipes would post them.


----------

